# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  امروز آخرین مهلت ثبت نام رشته های با آزمون آزاد

## MehranWilson

❌❌امروز  آخرین مهلت انتخاب رشته کنکور دانشگاه آزاد 98 ❌❌

🔴 متقاضیان انتخاب رشته کنکور دانشگاه آزاد تا ساعت 24 امروز سه شنبه 5 شهریور ماه فرصت دارند با مراجعه به سایت مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد به آدرسazmoon.org رشته محل های مورد علاقه خود را انتخاب نمایند .

----------


## A.B.C.

سلام دوستان من دیشب بعد ساعت ۱۲ شب هم رفتم داخل سایت دانشگاه ازاد باز بود میتونستم انتخاب رشتمو ببینم الان که میخوام وارد بشم میگه کد دسترسی یا کد ملی وارد شده صحیح نمیباشد،بخاطر اینکه تایمش تموم شده اینو مینویسه ؟؟؟ دوستان شماهم میشه یبار امتحان کنید اطلاع بدین بی زحمت

----------


## akram_gh

> سلام دوستان من دیشب بعد ساعت ۱۲ شب هم رفتم داخل سایت دانشگاه ازاد باز بود میتونستم انتخاب رشتمو ببینم الان که میخوام وارد بشم میگه کد دسترسی یا کد ملی وارد شده صحیح نمیباشد،بخاطر اینکه تایمش تموم شده اینو مینویسه ؟؟؟ دوستان شماهم میشه یبار امتحان کنید اطلاع بدین بی زحمت


سلام
اره چون وقتش تمومه. اینو مینویسه،واسه منم اینجوریه،نگران نباشید

----------


## Hell queen

> سلام دوستان من دیشب بعد ساعت ۱۲ شب هم رفتم داخل سایت دانشگاه ازاد باز بود میتونستم انتخاب رشتمو ببینم الان که میخوام وارد بشم میگه کد دسترسی یا کد ملی وارد شده صحیح نمیباشد،بخاطر اینکه تایمش تموم شده اینو مینویسه ؟؟؟ دوستان شماهم میشه یبار امتحان کنید اطلاع بدین بی زحمت


اینو نشون میده؛

----------


## MehranWilson

سامانه رشته های بی آزمون که بازه الان من رفتم داخلش
تا 6 شهریور مهلت ثبت نامه رشته های بی کنکوره ازاده

----------


## mahmood2020

انتخاب رشته بدون کنکور آزاد مهلتش تمدید میشه ؟

----------


## aretmis

تا 26ام مهلت ثبت نام رشته های روزانه و پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی بدون ازمونه؟

----------


## A.B.C.

> سلام
> اره چون وقتش تمومه. اینو مینویسه،واسه منم اینجوریه،نگران نباشید


خیلی ممنونم

----------


## A.B.C.

> اینو نشون میده؛


نه برای من اینو نشون نداد فقط نوشت کد دسترسی یا کد ملی وارد شده صحیح نمیباشد

----------


## meysam98

> نه برای من اینو نشون نداد فقط نوشت کد دسترسی یا کد ملی وارد شده صحیح نمیباشد


نگران نباشید برای همه این پیام رو میده

----------


## MehranWilson

> نگران نباشید برای همه این پیام رو میده


اقا رشته های بی آزمون تا دیشب هم وقت داشت دیگه تو تایم مقررش که نمیان ببندنش

----------

